# DDay Anniversary...



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you find those that have gone thru say a 1 year anniversary of DDay..that it is hard around that time?

COming up to my one year on the 23rd of this month to dd#1...and I find mixed feelings..on one hand it is hard remembering everything and thinking last year on this day, etc. etc. yet at the same time there is a certain sense of relief that those terrible days were a year ago and everything seemed so bleak and hard and painful and now feels so much better.

Just thinking about that time and reliving those days as it gets closer to DDay anniversary is weighing on my mind alot. I never want to experience those feelings again...


----------



## MrDude (Jun 21, 2010)

DDay anniversary does not bother me so much but the day she slept with POSOM does.

But yes, that is a difficult day for me. They were not as bad this year as past years (this is year 3) but was no "skipping through the field of daises" day.

Be strong you will get through it.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes it was hard. But H and I had started our R by then and we talked about how upsetting the day was too going to be for me, so we reclaimed the day and made some new happy memories.
Hope you are in a position to do that to. It really helped
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have 6 months to I get there and I'm dreading the day, it's almost my dad's bday that day too.


----------



## TheGoodFight (Oct 26, 2011)

highwood said:


> Do you find those that have gone thru say a 1 year anniversary of DDay..that it is hard around that time?
> 
> COming up to my one year on the 23rd of this month to dd#1...and I find mixed feelings..on one hand it is hard remembering everything and thinking last year on this day, etc. etc.  yet at the same time there is a certain sense of relief that those terrible days were a year ago and everything seemed so bleak and hard and painful and now feels so much better.
> 
> Just thinking about that time and reliving those days as it gets closer to DDay anniversary is weighing on my mind alot. I never want to experience those feelings again...


My 1-year will be on Sept 11th. At least here in the USA, that makes it hard to forget the date. Never mind all the signs around saying " 9/11, Never Forget".



MrDude said:


> DDay anniversary does not bother me so much but the day she slept with POSOM does.


For me, they had sex the same day I found out, so it's one and the same.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

D-day anniversary didn't bother me as much as the day the A started.


----------



## hurt_husband (Sep 6, 2012)

My d day annv. is a few months off still. DEc 29th. It was our first holiday season together. I was deployed for the first to and she decided to ruin it forever.


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

Today is my 15th wedding Ann., 2 days until dday 1st, 2 more days til I confronted her and they'd had sex in a bed for the first and only time. Up til a few days ago I was dreading this week, even warned her I might get really angry. But I finally broke down the other day, accepted what she has done, and forgiven her for real. In that sense then, these dates don't matter anymore, they aren't important. I am awesome today! She was sad this am thinking about her **** up, and texted me to let me know. I texted back that it was sad that she was sad, but that it didn't matter anymore. I love her, I want her, we are moving on together, stronger, happjer, and wiser. I think we will go out on these days and try to have some fun, to more fully reclaim them from the past!


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Mine was in May of this year. It was tough but I realized later that it was mostly in my head and kind of dumb. It's just a date. The bigger thing might be events. For instance, once I did all my investigating I realized that my W called the OM for an hour on my daughter's birthday when the rest of us were sitting at home. So her birthday evening the next year brought back bad memories. But it's not the date itself, more the events that happen at that time each year - if that makes any sense.


----------



## LittleMiss13 (Mar 7, 2012)

The next DD Anniversary is going to be 3 years for me. It was the day he screwed her on our family room floor and then they were caught very soon after by my son; both still in their birthday suits. On this day, I try to stay busy and try not to think about it too much - haven't been successful on the 1st and 2nd anniversary - maybe on number three I will have better luck.


----------

